# Bathroom wiring help please !!!



## RICK430 (Jul 23, 2008)

I just remodeled my bath and installed a new Panasonic fan. Everything was fine until I tried to install the vanity top light and found out that there was to electricity at the wall outlet or the black and white wires coming out the wall and connected to the light. All pictures of current wiring and set up are attached.

Wall outlet has a GFCI, and three switches. One side is for the fan/light and this the other switch controls the vanity light and this is the switch that is not working. When I tried to test it, there is no electricity signal from the outlet or within the wall. There is no electricity whatsoever going to this side and the vanity top light. There were not changes in wiring during the remodel. All I did was to update the older electrical outlets with the more modern outlets and install the new fan, which works fine. The left wall switch controls both the fan and light at the same time, which is fine. its the right switch that controls the vanity top light without any activity. 

Please help since this is the only thing our family needs to have a working bathroo. Thank you so much.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

RICK430 said:


> There were not changes in wiring during the remodel.


Is there power going into the GFCI? If it's going in but not coming out, you either have a ground fault or a defective GFCI. Or it needs to be reset.

Otherwise, it sounds as though you may have indeed inadvertantly changed the wiring layout somewhere. Pretty hard to troubleshoot from here; easiest is to find someone who can come over to your house and actually look at the problem.

There are a bunch of guys in the Yellow Pages who could do that for you.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

I can tell by the pictures you don't have a clue what you're doing. Call an electrician to come fix your problems. And stay out of his way.


----------



## Crock (Mar 8, 2009)

Just start touching wires to diffent posts until it starts working right. Then wrap everything really good with duct tape. 

If you want you can caulk the cover back on so the fire stays inside the wall. It wont have as much air inside the wall to feed the fire as the open bathroom does.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

The guy is a HO.
Here's one of his threads
to show how "_grateful_"
he is for free advice....
http://www.contractortalk.com/f6/new-hvac-install-price-absurd-42355/


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Look in the Yellow Pages under the letter 'E'.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Crock said:


> Just start touching wires to diffent posts until it starts working right. Then wrap everything really good with duct tape.
> 
> If you want you can caulk the cover back on so the fire stays inside the wall. It wont have as much air inside the wall to feed the fire as the open bathroom does.


This is why I love this place! Advice like this is invauable. I think now how much money I have wasted on those silly and expensive electricans all these years! :blink:

Thank God for the Internet! :thumbup:


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

not to be mean but that is a hack installation you need to get a professional in there quickly


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Just read the other thread, holy chit! Rick, hire a sparky. You have no business attempting what you're trying to accomplish.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Could you hurry up and get the toilet installed? I think I'm gonna be sick.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

ROFLMAO!!!

God I love this forum.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

:laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Simply hook up all wires together, grab a beer and a lawn chair, and watch the fireworks.

Or, quit being an A** and hire an electrician.

does your families safety mean nothing to you??


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone got some 40-grit sandpaper handy? I just looked at those pix again, and I need to clean my eyeballs off. 




















Never mind...........


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Details... details...

man you electricians are always so caught up in the details...

screws tightened, grounds... man oh man, you are up tight, this is the new way of doing electrical, its looser, freer, it's like organic man, some of us don't have to be all wrapped up in all these details man.










:drink:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> Details... details...
> 
> man you electricians are always so caught up in the details...
> 
> ...


Yea, well, screwed up electical work like this kills 17 times more people than all the leaky faucets, loose-fitting cabinets, crooked doors and dead sod ever will.

I guess we try to keep the firefighters from having to work so hard.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

It's guys like you that are keeping us in a recession!

Think of all the fire fighters out of work and fire restoration companies out of work cause people are doing electrical the right way.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> Think of all the fire fighters out of work and fire restoration companies out of work cause people are doing electrical the right way.


Oh trust me, Darwin still has a long way to go with this species.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

